# Livid with Apple recruitment



## Paul C (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was invited by Apple to a careers seminar on 15th July, I attended and at the end I completed a form with my details and hours I could work, I specified 8-8 and FULL TIME, anyways I got invited back for an interview on Saturday 25th July, I went along and my interview was delayed by an hour because one of the managers was running late, so I had my interview and thought things went really well, I was told a decision would be contacted by Friday 31st and I left the store.

I waited until Monday 3rd August and emailed the manager for an update due to not hearing anything, I didnt receive any response so I emailed again on Monday 10th, I received an email back that he had been out of the store for 10 days and would email me back ASAP with an update, I waited and heard nothing so I email again yesterday and today got an email back that unfortunately they only had part time positions but they would keep my details on record and thanks me for 'visiting them'.

I am absolutely livid with the way I've been treated and want to make a complain as they basically interviewed me and kept me waiting for just under 3 weeks for a position that basically didnt exist.

I find this so unprofessional, they bang on about 'the Apple experience' and giving Apple the right image and how this is so important then mess me about like this, I admit I am an Apple fanboy and this was a job I really wanted but not I feel that let down that I don't think I want to work for Apple is the managers are this amateur!

My question is does anyone know of a telephone number or email address in the UK or America that I can contact to complain?

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## ScottW (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome to the world of employment. They may have made an offer to someone else and was waiting on them to accept. You may have been the #2 spot, they didn't want to tell you until they knew for sure on the #1 person filling the position.

I understand your frustration, anyone would be... at the same time, the same situation can be had just about anywhere you find employment.

Positions open up and positions close, even before they are ever filled, because of accounting and budgeting changes.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 13, 2009)

The fact that other companies behave this way, but it doesn't make it right. Perhaps Apple take lessons from MacDonalds or Burger King.


----------



## Jesse714 (Aug 13, 2009)

I here Mcdonalds is hiring.

LOL.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 13, 2009)

I "hoard" so is Burger King.


----------



## earthsaver (Aug 26, 2009)

The U.S. phone number for the corporate office is on the main contact page: 408-996-1010.


----------

